# Why are Dealerships such A55HOLES?



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

[venting = on]
I call a major local dealership today and ask for a price check on a part and the part#.

This guy fumbles around for almost 5 minutes and finally comes back to tell me they don’t have the part in stock. 
Ok, that’s fine. Could you tell me the price and the part number then?
“80 bla bla bla and NO, we don’t give out part #’s!
What? You don’t give out part #’s? ….long pause….
Nope!

Well then, thanks for your non-help!

What kind of BS is that? [email protected] Dealerships! Never have I ever had such problems except with Nissan Dealerships!

Volkswagen was nice as could be when it came to fixing my girlfriends car.

Why are all the Nissan Dealers total jerks?

[vent = off]

Thanks for listening. 
s


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

We know that our dealers suck. Everyone in the company knows. Things are suppost to change in the future...we'll see though


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

There are some good Nissan dealers. But, yes, there are a lot of shit ones too. I can't believe he wouldn't give you the part # though.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Thanks! 

I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels irritated by the way Nissan dealers handle customer service.

I just chalk it up: one more dealer I'll never by a Nissan from!

If I ever do purchase a NEW car from a Nissan Dealer, I'll be sure we have an existing relation ship before hand.

Not that I'd ever be foolish enough to buy new, but you never know. 

s


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Its better than at a speed/tuner shop. There they usually don't know jack abuot any specific car since they work on all sorts. And if you go in for a specific thing, say a certain type of nut or wire, they ask you why and want to know if its the right one. Then you have to teach them why and they still never get it. Why can't car people work in car stores like dealers and tuner shops.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's insane. that guy has no clue what he's talking about. The part #'s are available to the public. Greg Vogel has given me several numbers, I've gotten part numbers online, from other dealerships, and whenever you order something from them, the part number is right on the receipt. Those fucktards don't now crap about cars. I tried to get a job in my local parts dept. and they never even looked at the app.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I was thinking that. On all my dealer invoices the part number is highlighted and the description is in smaller print or less obvious. 
Funny.

Seth


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Yeah! 
I’m thinking he meant… “We don’t give out part #’s to people who don’t buy anything from us!”


Let’s me see here, how did you put it…. FUCKTARDS! Yeah, I think that about covers it. 


Thanks you guys. I thought that was kind of a dickmove! 

Appreciate your honesty 

s


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you know, why do people choose jobs they're not good at and the employers hire the worst people?

Car dealers know nothing about cars. I asked a nissan dealer once if there were any 240sx's in stock and he didn't have a clue that a 240sx existed. He's like, "you mean 200sx?" 

Nissan parts people don't know crap about car parts. I literally stand in my parts dept. for 15-20 minutes, while the fucktard looks up the part numbers and scans the entire sock room for a freakin oil filter.

lets see here, radioshack is run by people who can sell cell phones, but don't have a clue about electronics. I was in the shack today looking for an electrical part called a feed-through barrier strip...no clue...I show him an example...he shows me to the general area and he points out something that looks like it but is not what I'm looking for. I coninue to search and when I couldn't find it, I was like oh well. I asked the guy if he knew of another place I could find something like this, and he replies back with "WOULD YOU BE INTERESTED IN VERISON'S NEW MOBILE TO MOBILE PLAN?" Gimme a break.

while I'm at it, people at McDonalds always fill the super size fry container half full, baggers at winn dixie put bread and a 2Litre of soda in the same bag if you are only buying those 2 items, and Disney World is run by mexican immigrants (this is why Mickey Mouse never talks )


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> * baggers at winn dixie put bread and a 2Litre of soda in the same bag if you are only buying those 2 items, and *


I know right? Why put the softest thing with the heaviest thing? UNless there is some secret behind it.

Isn't there a 'doncha hate it when...' thread somewhere?

Seth

P.S. ALL OF YOU DON"T HOLD A CANDLE TO HERE BEACAUE IN YOUR STORES/DEALERS THEY ALL SPEAK ENGLISH.
BY ME ITS FRENCH .

Bonjour. Bienvenue aux pieces. Est-ce que, je peut vous aider?

That's pronounced:
boh-zour. beeyon'vnu-oh-peeyess. ess-keh, zhe peh voo edeh?

look it up in altavista translate if you can't.

Although in florida (what i was used to) its all in spanish.
In spanish it goes:
'sup. you need something?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Its like" sup wha joo want mang?"


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

haha,
reminds me of adam sandler:
hey meng.
I git a snake meng.
I feh it some beer meng
it was weegling dees way and dat...

Seth


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

one day i went to the dealership and wanted to get plugs for my car and the guy wanted me to bring him one of the sparkplugs off my car so he can see what it looks like i was like what the f***


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, now I'm pissed, I'm looking for a job right now. Nissan Parts happened to call me back and I went in to talk to the manager. There was an opening for the parts dept an I would've had it if I wasn't going back to school in mid-august. Anyway, that would've been a great job. I'm still on a job hunt anf I can't find squat.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i've actually been to a dealership that had a younger guy that knew nissans well, i went in to buy a oil filter and he asked me for what car....i told him a ga16.....he didnt check the computer...he went to the back and brought it right up....then he asked me why i didnt swap an sr20 in there.....i was like "whoa, this kat knows something!" and there was small talk about the nissan engines/cars between us as another gurl rang me up(i was in a hurry).....i was impressed


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I may have said this before but the place I went to Barberino Nissan in CT told me intermittent wipers never existed on a sentra when I brought mine in because my intermittent wipers werent working correctly. Then after like 6 hours they said it was the wiper motor. I was like will that fix the problem and they said yes so they replaced it. I got it back and still no intermittent and then they had the audacity to tell me I never asked for intermittent. 

They then vandalized my car by scratching a notch off my wiper post and telling me it never existed again. Finally I came in again and started yellin at them and they looked at it again and called some places and found out that it was a switch they never knew existed. IT WASNT THE MOTOR and they refused to put back my old motor or refund for that part that wasnt necessary. 

Nissan didn't care at all. I called them and I sent messages and no response. 

I now go to a Saturn Dealership where they know what they are doing.

I'll never buy a nissan again and never go to a nissan dealership again. They've lost more money than they think out of a single person because everyone I know I tell here.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Did you guys file a complaint with Nissan? I'm a Nissan employee and a dealer still [email protected] me around untill I filed a complaint and then they reluctantly took care of me. Try it please. We need all the feedback we can get on bad dealership experiences. Good product, bad dealers. There are some that are good, but few

contact Nissan Consumer Affairs at 1-800-NISSAN-1 between 9:00 am – 6:00 pm Eastern/Central Time and 8:00 am – 5:00 pm Pacific Time, Monday through Friday<-----this info came off of the nissanusa website


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I did. That is who i contacted through phone and email and they did nothing. On my email I never even got a confirmation that it was received.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

So i guess they didn't give you a complaint# or confirmation#. I did it by phone and the guy gave me #. Then later I got a questionaire in the mail regarding my poor treatment.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Screw it, file a comlaint on consumeraffairs.com then


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I won't let Nissan touch my car. I go in there fo parts, I do my own work, and if it's something I can't handle, I have a placethat I trust with it.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I won't let Nissan touch my car. I go in there fo parts, I do my own work, and if it's something I can't handle, I have a placethat I trust with it. *



I'm with ya! In fact I'll be purchasing all my parts online from now on. It's cheaper and you don't have to deal with jerks. 

Now if they only had a web site that posts all the part numbers for every part and every kit available. That would be some seriously useful information.

s


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if you need part numbers, try calling a different parts dept or ask greg at mossy ([email protected]).


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

My experience was a little different. For example, the guy didnt know what the fuck he was talking about when he was explaining my car to me. He was like it has twin cam thingys, and he said something about the cams sucking in water or some shit like that. I almost smacked the stupid fucker! But i still bought the car. Not from what he said.But he still had no idea what he was talking about.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Oh and he also said something about having a vacuum on it to suck water out of the engine. WTF there are some stupid bastards running around, but he said he was gonna be going back to his other job thank GOD FOR THAT!


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

sounds kinda like when i went to see what the new yota 4runners were like. noticed that the new models had 4 wheel disc while the 02 and later had disc/drum combo. the salesman i was talking to didnt know that the older ones were 4 wheel disc. yeah i know a small detail but you would think that a salesman would know this about the car he is trying to sell. stupid asshats


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

SweetRideNAz said:


> *My experience was a little different. For example, the guy didnt know what the fuck he was talking about... *


Yeah, stupidity and just being a outright total dick are two separate issues. 
Irritating nonetheless!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *baggers at winn dixie put bread and a 2Litre of soda in the same bag if you are only buying those 2 items *


ok, im a bagger at vons, and i can say something about that...and dont fuckin flame me either

we are pressed by the higher-ups to put so many things in one bag, to save bags, and costs. at vons (safeway), our policy is 7 items per bag, so if you buy 2 things like bread and a 2L, we put em both in one bag...the 2L on the bottom and the bread on top. its stupid to use 2 bags cause ppl complain "I HAVE TOO MANY BAGS". if ur dumb enough to drive like a madman and you crush your bread, thats your fault, not ours.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, don't take it personally now, I used to work at winn dixie and kash N Karry as a cashier/bagger. I know the routine of putting as much as possble in the bag. My old place used to say, go for 10 items per bag (of course that didn't apply for everything). I just think it's funny b/c I hate crushed bread.


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

*Dealerships*

Believe me I know how you feel. I work at one of the dealership owned collision centers here in town, and you think you would get more respect because you worked for them or something. But NO! I have a stack of return sheets and credit memos on my desk to sort through, because the dealerships dont send correct parts. So, its not just consumers. They do it to their own people.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> *[venting = on]
> I call a major local dealership today and ask for a price check on a part and the part#.
> 
> This guy fumbles around for almost 5 minutes and finally comes back to tell me they don’t have the part in stock.
> ...


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Speaking of half-ass dealerships. I probably wont own another FORD for the rest of my life. and i'm sure most nissan dealerships are awesome, but the local one here seemed kinda ditzy the last time i went by. Had just gotten my car and needed a license plate frame, they tried to tell me that nissan didnt make one, and my car already had holes drilled in the front for one. Then they tried to charge me 19.95 for an owners manual.. hahah yeah right wasnt gonna fall for that one. anywho really like my 200SX and hopefully wont be in the dealership other than buying an oil filter every 3k miles.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, my dealer has licence plate frames and decorative plates all over the front end of the parts counter. They hav frames that either say Nissan or your specific car in many styles and the decorative plates range from Nissan related to some of the local schools (aka USF, UCF, FSU, UF, etc), and football teams (GO BUCS!!!)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, it's hard to find a good dealership to work with.We used to have a Gm/Nissan dealer here that was pretty good to deal with.Then they were taken over by a company called"Autoway". While they aren't as bad to deal with as some, they lost some of their edge.I used to go to the Chevy dealer before the change, and they would sell me the parts for wholesale-if I paid cash.Now, I am lucky to pay retail,no matter where I go.The moral to the story?Not all dealership parts departments are the same,so it pays to shop around.(you'd be surprised at the price variation you get by calling around!)


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

http://www.nissanpartswholesale.com/

Got most of the OEM parts in stock. Their prices seem pretty reasonable. However, they don't really listed which items were OEM, you really have to read up on that up front.


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

dealers are usually useless, all that they ever cared for was to sell you a really expensive car to make their living. Once you got your car, you're pretty much on your own. Online is the best way to get more info about your car. I know I have learned so much from read so many threads here. I wished I had knew this site earlier.


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

I don't have any experience with my local dealership yet, but I've not run into the level of incompetence you guys have as far as salesmen except at a chevy dealership once. 

Most of this just boils down to the general disintegration of customer service in general. When's the last time you've had a good waiter? A helpful experience at wal-mart? Heck, when's the last time your drive through person said "thank you, have a nice day"? 

The best you can do is to approach anyone you want something from in a courteous and respectful manner. You walk into a dealership and start your conversation with "You're probably just an idiot, but I was wondering..." and you're looking for trouble. 

Having my clutch and brakes looked at next week, wish me luck 

-W


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Winterz said:


> *
> 
> Most of this just boils down to the general disintegration of customer service in general.
> 
> ...


Man, your right on the money there. It's all about that "Almighty dollar". They will do anything to get it.

And GOOD LUCK with the clutch and brakes Winterz. Peace.


----------

